# dilagante



## irene.acler

Como puedo traducir "dilagante" al espanol?
Por ejemplo: "Si descrivono le misure adottate per risolvere questo problema dilagante".

Difundido puede quedar bien?


----------



## claudine2006

En mi opinión extendido/difundido pueden ir bien.


----------



## Cecilio

Non ho trovato questa parola nel mio dizionario (finalmente ho un dizionario di italiano a casa!), ma la forma "dilagante" sembra avere un senso progessivo. Forse si può tradurre per "creciente".


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Non ho trovato questa parola nel mio dizionario (finalmente ho un dizionario di italiano a casa!), ma la forma "dilagante" sembra avere un senso progessivo. Forse si può tradurre con "creciente".



Si, "dilagante" se utiliza para algo que crece, que progresa (por ejemplo en italiano se dice "criminalità dilagante").
Existe la palabra "difuso" en espanol?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Si, "dilagante" se utiliza para algo que crece, que progresa (por ejemplo en italiano se dice "criminalità dilagante").
> Existe la palabra "difuso" en espanol?



Sí, "difuso" existe en español pero me parece que no tiene el mismo significado que en italiano. El equivalente de "diffuso" en español sería "difundido". "Difuso" en español es algo así como "poco claro", "impreciso".

Si lo traducimos por "difundido" o "extendido" se pierde el significado de 'acción en progreso', que sí estaría en "creciente".


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Sí, "difuso" existe en español pero me parece que no tiene el mismo significado que en italiano. El equivalente de "diffuso" en español sería "difundido". "Difuso" en español es algo así como "poco claro", "impreciso".
> 
> Si lo traducimos por "difundido" o "extendido" se pierde el significado de 'acción en progreso', que sí estaría en "creciente".



Vale, entiendo. 
Otra pregunta.."en crece" es lo mismo que "creciente"?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Vale, entiendo.
> Otra pregunta.."en crece" es lo mismo que "creciente"?



"En crece" non esiste in spagnolo. Si può dire "en crecimiento".


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> "En crece" non esiste in spagnolo. Si può dire "en crecimiento".



De verdad que no existe?? Ah..
De todos modos, gracias!


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> De verdad que no existe?? Ah..
> De todos modos, gracias!


A lo mejor te refieres a la locución adverbial "con creces".


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Sí, "difuso" existe en español pero me parece que no tiene el mismo significado que en italiano. El equivalente de "diffuso" en español sería "difundido". "Difuso" en español es algo así como "poco claro", "impreciso".
> 
> Si lo traducimos por "difundido" o "extendido" se pierde el significado de 'acción en progreso', que sí estaría en "creciente".


Me parece buena idea. O si no podríamos traducirlo "que se va/está difundiendo/extendiendo".


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Me parece buena idea. O si no podríamos traducirlo "que se va/está difundiendo/extendiendo".



Así también quedaría bien. O "que no para de crecer".


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> A lo mejor te refieres a la locución adverbial "con creces".



Esa expresión existe, pero no significa lo mismo que "en crecimiento", como seguramente ya sabéis.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Esa expresión existe, pero no significa lo mismo que "en crecimiento", como seguramente ya sabéis.



Efectivamente me he equivocado..estaba pensando en "con creces" en realidad!


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Efectivamente me he equivocado..estaba pensando en "con creces" en realidad!


Ormai ci capiamo al volo!


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Ormai ci capiamo al volo!



Si si infatti!!!
Se sbaglio so che c'è qualcuno che mi corregge prontamente...e che mi legge nel pensiero quasi!


----------

